# La restauration ( MAJ ) ne marche plus sur mon ipod !!!



## rone (15 Avril 2004)

Bonjour à toute l'équipe de MacG
J'ai un gros problème a avec mon ipod (10Go-Microsoft-première génération d'ipod). Quand j'appui sur n'importe le quel des boutons de mon ipod, le signe de apple (pomme) s'affiche pdt 5 secondes puis un logo avec un dossier et un point d'interogation apparait à la place de la pomme ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Pour régler ce problème j'ai utiliser le logiciel de MAJ ( donné avec l'ipod) pour le restaurer mais quand j'appuis sur le bouton restaurer au bout d'une minute un message d'erreur apparait qui me dit, texto : "Echec de la mise à jour du programme interne. Erreur d'écriture du disque ".  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Mais il faut savoir que, préalablement, en ouvrant le poste de travail j'ai double-cliqué sur le lecteur H: (qui ne m'indiquait plus "ipod" mais "disque amovible") et la un message m'anoncait que mon ipod n'était pas formater. Je l'ai donc formater avec windows ( type de fichier : fat32 ), ce qui est sans doute un pb nan ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



J'espère donc que vous pourrait m'expliqué pk mon ipod ne ve plus s'ouvrir, pk musicmatch le reconnait pas alors que mon PC, lui, le reconnait et pk la restauration ne marche pas sur mon ipod...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Et surtout comment faire pour que je puisse à nouveau pouvoir mettre de la musique sur mon ipod et l'écouté ????????
Merci d'avence !


----------



## Biroman (15 Avril 2004)

rone a dit:
			
		

> mon ipod (10Go-Microsoft...



t'es sur que c'est un iPod ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bon on ne le dira jamais assez: ne pas formater son ipod sur un pc sans passer par le soft prévu à cet effet !

C'est très grave  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  (si c'est ca que tu as fait d'ailleurs, tu ne le precise pas), certains iPod ne s'en sont jamais remis...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Nan sérieux, il parait que ca fout la merde.


----------



## rone (16 Avril 2004)

J'ai effectivement formater mon ipod sur mon PC sans passer par _le soft prévu à cet effet_





 (c-à-d le logiciel de MAJ de apple).   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Et maintenant mon pb est que je ne peux plus allumer mon ipod ( il s'allume mais un dossier avec un point d'exclamation apparaît pdt 5sec puis il s'éteint  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ).
J'ai donc éssayé de restaurer mon ipod ( via le logiciel de MAJ d'apple ) mais c'est IMPOSSIBLE car il m'annonce le message d'érreur que j'ai écris dans mon méssage précédant !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Pour moi il n'y  a pas d'autres solutions que de restaurer mon ipod avec le soft prévu à cet effet, mais comme celui-ci ne marche plus, j'espèrais que vous trouveriez la solution à mon pb, quitte à me poser des questions si mon message n'est pas assez explicite...  
Merci d'avance


----------



## jpmiss (16 Avril 2004)

Essaye d'aller voir sur  ipodfanatic . Il y a un forum specialement dédié a l'iPod sous windaube.


----------



## flotow (21 Avril 2004)

Oups, le garantie est perimée!


----------

